# I'm a lost cause



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, I survive the first week with my 5 Cornish and one jk....so, I did what it sounds like everyone does... I went and got a dozen more! Now I have 13 baby egg layers and 5 giant babies. I'm doomed!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Join the rest of the doomed then!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is the forum of Lost cause Chicken addict People! How cute. Did you build a coop and pen yet?


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a coop already and bought the materials for my run today. Probably will have the wood all cut tomorrow and the run assembled by next weekend.


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

Aw that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Adorable chicks!Just know this;you're in good company!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

jewelslette said:


> I have a coop already and bought the materials for my run today. Probably will have the wood all cut tomorrow and the run assembled by next weekend.


Great! I know you'll take a picture, right?


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

For you, anything!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Y'all are enablers and I'm having a difficult time trying not to relapse. Congrats on the new kiddos.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

List one of the rir a couple of nights ago. No obvious reason. It was 3 days old. Otherwise all is going well. I swear I heard a noise that had the makings of a rooster crow early this morning. It wasn't sophisticated enough to be a real crow sound, but the eldest are < 2 weeks old! How can that be??


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Three days is when they usually run out of stored food. How sad


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Jewelslette, I just lost a little 3 day old BR for no reason, too. I think there had to be some unseen congenital defect.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Nanny I'm sorry for your loss. Hopefully that will be our only unexpected cull this spring!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I ALWAYS tell people to grind down the crumbles. I've had my first chick ever die at 5 days and I concluded that her could not eat . Then I've had a flock of 9 Polish who I watched and they were doing the same thing. ground down the feed they would . I always do it now for everyone.


----------

